# Pair of Timberwolves Assigned to D-League



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Minnesota Timberwolves Vice President of Basketball Operations Kevin McHale announced the team has assigned center Dwayne Jones and guard Bracey Wright to the Florida Flame of the NBA Development League. The Flame has been assigned the Timberwolves' D-League affiliate for the 2005-06 campaign.

http://www.nba.com/dleague/nbdl/Pair_of_TImberwolves_Assigned_-156291-95.html


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Anybody surprised that they sent Bracey Wright?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

That was pretty much the plan all along. We want him to be more of a PG, and we already have 3 of them.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> Anybody surprised that they sent Bracey Wright?


i was


----------

